# a Sunday walk in Penang.



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
My wife & I are newly arrived in Penang (5 months) on the MM2H programme and we have bought a condo near Queensbay. On Sunday mornings the wife attends church in Geogrgetown whilst I walk around the Botanical Gardens, anybody interested in joining me?, a nice gentle? walk followed by coffee on Gurney Drive. If so meet at the entrance 9 am, I wear a Tilley Hat, Regards Robert


----------

